# html-tabellen-seite anzeigen lassen



## hero2 (5. März 2002)

hallo leute !
bin neu hier hab aber trotzdem ne frage  kenn mich eigentlich eh ziehmlich gut in html aus aber eins weis ich nich und zwa ob man in tabellen eine seite anzeigen lassen kann egal ob extern oder intern ! geht das überhaubt? oder nur mit nem script oder so? irgendwie hat mir das noch keiner beantworten können! ich weis normalerweise macht man dann ne seite mit frames will ich aber nicht! hab ja auch schon seiten gesehn die ohne frames waren und gleich bei index.htm in ner tabelle newsscript oder sowas anzeigten ! oder wisst ihr da ne bessere lösung? hmmm also hilft mir da mal bitte !
mfg hero2


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

ich denke mal du suchst folgendes - nen iframe (inline frame). funzt allerdings nur beim ie und neueren NN versionen (bei lezterem bin ih mir nicht gaaanz sicher).

pack das hier einfach in eine zelle deiner tabelle:

```
<iframe src="alkohol.html">message für non-iframe-browser</iframe>
```
das kursive ist nur optional, ist aber für entsprechende user ganz nett 

dazu gibt es noch einige optionale attribute:
- width/height
- name
- frameborder
- marginwidth/marginheight
- scrolling (yes/no/auto)

natürlich kann man auch css attribute verwenden, laut w3c folgende:
- id
- class
- title
- style


----------



## hero2 (5. März 2002)

*Tabellen.....!*

Ah danke ! Kann man da auch php scripts oder so einfügen ? Geht das eigentlich das man zum beispiel normale page hat und bei members dann auf ein memberscript verlinkt werden kann was dann im iframe erscheint? http://www.team-anxiety.6x.to wie haben die das gemacht das da sofort das newsscript erscheint? die haben auch nur ein großes frame nicht einzelne! oder http://www.planetcheats.de ! und wie kann man die größe vom iframe einstellen eh mit widht und height oder so? ich möchte mich entschuldigen falls man keine links oder sontiges einfügen darf bin neu hier also kenn mich nich so gut hier aus !


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

*Re: Tabellen.....!*



> _Original geschrieben von hero2 _
> *Kann man da auch php scripts oder so einfügen ? Geht das eigentlich das man zum beispiel normale page hat und bei members dann auf ein memberscript verlinkt werden kann was dann im iframe erscheint?*


kann man, wenn der server, auf dem die script/php seiten liegen, die jeweiligen formate unterstützt.



> *und wie kann man die größe vom iframe einstellen eh mit widht und height oder so?
> *


les bitte mein posting oben nochmal ganz i ruhe durch, besonders den letzten teil 



> *
> ich möchte mich entschuldigen falls man keine links oder sontiges einfügen darf bin neu hier also kenn mich nich so gut hier aus ! *


man darf, keine sorge.


----------



## hero2 (5. März 2002)

hi,
tut mir leid das ich dich noch mal nerv !aber ich hab ja links von seiten geschrieben und wollte wissen wie die das gemacht haben ! besonders http://www.team-anxiety.6x.to also nur das in tabelle newsscript angezeigt wird ! die haben das ned mit iframe gemacht das kann man den quelltext entnehmen *fg* und http://www.planetcheats.de wie haben die das gemacht ? und noch eine letzte frage gibt es auch ein attribut wo sich das iframe automatisch an die seite anpasst die das iframe anzeigt?danke das du so fleißig meine fragen beantwortest 
mfg hero2


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hero2 _
> *hi,
> tut mir leid das ich dich noch mal nerv !aber ich hab ja links von seiten geschrieben und wollte wissen wie die das gemacht haben ! besonders http://www.team-anxiety.6x.to also nur das in tabelle newsscript angezeigt wird ! die haben das ned mit iframe gemacht das kann man den quelltext entnehmen *fg* und http://www.planetcheats.de wie haben die das gemacht ? und noch eine letzte frage gibt es auch ein attribut wo sich das iframe automatisch an die seite anpasst die das iframe anzeigt?danke das du so fleißig meine fragen beantwortest
> mfg hero2 *



nun, auf dieser clan seite nutzen die php. die news werden einfach mit dem "include()" befehl dort eingefügt. da man als client den php-code nicht sehen kann, kann ih dir das nicht näher beschreiben. kenne mich mit php eh nicht aus 

bei der cheat-page wird das dasselbe sein, nur eben mit asp. aber davon hab ich noch weniger ahnung 

und deine letzte frage bezüglich der autim. anpassung versteh ich nicht: woran soll sich der iframe anpassen?


----------



## hero2 (6. März 2002)

Hi ! 
Also nehmen wir zum beispiel http://www.planetcheats.de !die seite hat ja eine bestimmte gröse das man alles sieht also originalgröße und ich hab nach einem attribut gesucht wo sich die größe an die originalgröße anpasst! hmm oder vieleicht war die frage echt dumm lol vieleicht war ich gestern von der schule überfordert *fg*

mfg hero2


----------

